# Looking for good squeaker hand feeding formula



## Funsized (Jan 1, 2017)

Hey! We are planning on getting squeakers in the spring and are super excited but Kaytee exact, while very good in reviews is pricy. Does anyone have a homemade formula for 10-30 day old pigeons, and good seed mixes for when they have to start moving gradually to seeds.

Many people make their own hand feeding formula which I thought was great! Kaytee exact seems a little pricy, it would cost about 23$ Canadian ( about 17$ American) for one small jug which would only last 2 weeks. I'm hoping homemade formulas would be cheaper! 

*I understand that Kaytee is very good, so most likely I will mix half and half, Kaytee mixed with a home recipe. Or use Kaytee as a base *

Thanks! Have a good day


----------



## Dotty (Nov 4, 2016)

Funsized said:


> Hey! We are planning on getting squeakers in the spring and are super excited but Kaytee exact, while very good in reviews is pricy. Does anyone have a homemade formula for 10-30 day old pigeons, and good seed mixes for when they have to start moving gradually to seeds.
> 
> Many people make their own hand feeding formula which I thought was great! Kaytee exact seems a little pricy, it would cost about 23$ Canadian ( about 17$ American) for one small jug which would only last 2 weeks. I'm hoping homemade formulas would be cheaper!
> 
> ...


You can use any other baby parrot / baby bird formula ( like Nutribird A21, Tropican Hand Rearing Formula) =). Also you can use Chick rearing crumbs soaked in hot (not boiling) water for half an hour, liquidised and sieved .

For babies who are 20/30 days you can give them warm peas/corn and soaked Purina puppy chow. At this age you can teach it about seeds. It will take some days though.


For home based recipe-
1) put purina puppy chow in warm water and wait it for it to become soft.
2)Put some peas and corn and mash and mix it together.
3) Make sure food is not too hot and then you can feed it. 

For liquid-
1) add some vitamins in its water. 

+ Give the baby probiotics( small amount of greek yogurt / garlic pills.

When you start on seed-
Any good pigeon mix seed works. Just put some crushed calcium with some grit. You can add peas and corn too. 

Just check that it doesn't have weevils ! It means the seed is old and is less nutrition because of weevils eating everything. Weevils can contain parasites also. So always check the seed before you buy.

Also another important thing is that don't heat food in a microwave, that can leave scalding pockets of heat that can burn the crop. The correct temperature for baby pigeon food is 39 degrees Centigrade...that is a bit warmer than our body heat.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I think I would get in touch with a pigeon club and find some one with pigeon pellets at least 18% protein, that's what I feed my breeders so that what the young would be getting, and try to buy just a few pounds. When I have to hand feed I put enough for 1 feeding in the blender and then add just enough water to make it a bit soupy cut the corner of a sandwich bag and let them take all they want.
I guess I should add that you put the powered pellets in a bowl and mix the water till it is soup.
If you watch a few different Youtube videos you will find an easy way to feed them, but really if you cut the corner out of a bag and put their beak in it they will get all they want very fast.
What kind of pigeons are you getting?
Dave


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

You can also use a baby feeding bottle. Cut little of the rubber tip to fit the baby's mouth. Don't cut it too big.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Still wondering why you need them in April to May. .?


----------



## Funsized (Jan 1, 2017)

Dotty said:


> You can use any other baby parrot / baby bird formula ( like Nutribird A21, Tropican Hand Rearing Formula) =). Also you can use Chick rearing crumbs soaked in hot (not boiling) water for half an hour, liquidised and sieved .
> 
> For babies who are 20/30 days you can give them warm peas/corn and soaked Purina puppy chow. At this age you can teach it about seeds. It will take some days though.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Dog food might work better, definitely cheaper. Isn't meat a problem though? Dog food contains usually entrails of other cheap meats, especially purina. My experience is that most birds cannot eat meat. Our chickens only have the occasional fish when we have left overs, but only small amounts. 

I'm glad there is other brands of food because I was just so surprised by how pricy Kaytee was. I was expecting the food to be half that price. 

Rozequartz; I actually have a good method already, concerning an icing decorating syringe and a rubber glove finger. Basically a diy baby bottle.

cwebster ; answered on the other thread

Thanks for all the help guys! I'll probably be posting many more threads in future


----------



## Dotty (Nov 4, 2016)

Funsized said:


> Thanks! Dog food might work better, definitely cheaper. Isn't meat a problem though? Dog food contains usually entrails of other cheap meats, especially purina. My experience is that most birds cannot eat meat. Our chickens only have the occasional fish when we have left overs, but only small amounts.
> 
> I'm glad there is other brands of food because I was just so surprised by how pricy Kaytee was. I was expecting the food to be half that price.
> 
> ...




The Purina puppy chow is for emergencies or in case you can't find anything =).It has stuff like corn and vitamins etc. But it isn't the best. I wouldn't give it as the only food for the pigeon if other options are available.

I give it to my 2 disabled birds as a boost cause they have trouble eating.
They have good pigeon mix with vitamins+ probotics. They are skinny and need to put on weight so I occasionally give them Purina puppy chow to help with weight etc.

They don't have side affects with and digest it fine. But the poop color is affected but otherwise birds are healthy. 

Its is best to stick to baby parrot formula or other options I gave you =). They are much healthier and more balanced.

Also when you feed your baby pigeon make sure you don't feed it too much. You stop when the crop is full.


----------



## Funsized (Jan 1, 2017)

How do you tell if the crop is full? And not to sound dim, but the crop is their neck, correct? 
Sorry, I've done my research but I really prefer to talk to actual people about it.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

When their neck looks like it will explode and they stop beging for food they are full, the first time you feed one you will see.
Dave


----------



## Spadepoet (Aug 24, 2016)

Not sure it's cheaper but it is amazing
A man who raised birds for a living gave me the recipe of
Quinoa, broccoli, carrots and boiled egg unshelled blended together. 
I used that and the Kaytee Exact together to make a powerful protein combo. You use much less of the bin. 
Also I found some places in Canada that sell Kaytee for cheap. Not sure if you're in Ontario or not. But I got the big bag of it for 22 Canadian! 

My girl wanted more food even when her crop was full. So don't listen to the baby! Just look at that crop. You want it to be full but not stretched. 
I know some do it but feeding birds cat and dog food makes me shudder. 
Eating chicken meal or beef isn't their food of choice


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

Funsized said:


> Thanks! Dog food might work better, definitely cheaper. Isn't meat a problem though? Dog food contains usually entrails of other cheap meats, especially purina. My experience is that most birds cannot eat meat. Our chickens only have the occasional fish when we have left overs, but only small amounts.
> 
> I'm glad there is other brands of food because I was just so surprised by how pricy Kaytee was. I was expecting the food to be half that price.
> 
> ...


If you are breeding pigeons then having the kaytee exact and keeping it in the freezer for emergencies , like if nestlings get orphaned by accident it will last a long time and worth the money, convenience , and guess work on nutrition . A squab is one of the quickest growing living things on earth and they need all the nutrician they can get, that is why it is hard to raise pigeons and doves. So it is ideal to let the parents do it . And support them by having a good breeding loft. 

And to add chickens are omnivores, which means they eat both vegetation and meat. , I've seen a chicken eat a mouse before. So don't deprive your chickens the protein they need.


----------



## jak2002003 (Jan 10, 2012)

I use chickens chick starter, add water to make it into a paste... warm it up in the microwave... make sure it's not too hot!!! 

Put in plastic bag with the small hole cut in one corner and put the squabs beak into the hole for it to feed.

Really easy and very cheap. Got nice big fat birds from this method.

As they grow and start to get feathers I start to add some grain to the mix.. and also make the mix less watery.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Please don't ever warm any formula up in the microwave. When things are warmed in the microwave, most of it can feel warm, but there can often be very hot pockets of formula that you don't know are in there, and these very hot pockets of food can easily burn the baby's crop. People have had this happen. That is very very painful for the bird, and will cause an infection. You are better off filling a larger bowl or pan with hot water, and lowering the formula or food down into it, in a smaller bowl. Then stir well while it warms up. This way is a much safer and more effective way to warm the food.


----------

